# Crazy & scary lady today at the market.



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Weird people at the farmers market. I know this is par for the course. I am never sure how to get rid of them, without sounding like an meany. Strange conversation and I will not bore you with all all of the details. 

Weird lady. I am interested in your soap. I make all my own body products. What is your recipe? I do not want to use anything with lye or any of that crap. 

Using my mental filter and the nicest voice I could muster. ...Ma'am all real soap uses lye. (long pause-still trying to filter what I really think) 

old lady. Liquid soap does not use lye. Lye is a very dangerous chemical. I need to do more research find out how lye affect my body. I was trained for several days in ....learning the .....method.

Me -Liquid soap uses potassium hydroxide. And if soap is not made with lye it is made with chemicals. 

The conversation went on and on with her so confused and taking up so much time, people standing all around. 


I need a good line to excuse myself from weirdos.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

a4patch said:


> I need a good line to excuse myself from weirdos.


Yeah, you do. And when you get it, let me know, too, would you?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Yep, we all get them eventually.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I would simply just say, " Good luck in finding a soap that will work for you. Sorry mine won't." and then move on to the next customer.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I tell people that you cannot make soap without lye, and that the melt and pour soaps that people make actually DO have lye in them, it's just added at the factory.  Ask her what she would suggest you use to saponify your soap? Or, give her some soapnuts!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

honestly she was a soap NUT. On the flip side her hair was dyed a horrid shade of red.....and she is worried about chemicals?


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

a4patch said:


> honestly she was a soap NUT. On the flip side her hair was dyed a horrid shade of red.....and she is worried about chemicals?


Pffft! Well I'm SURE it was an all natural colorant with no artificial ingredients *snort*...I feel for you, I had my own crazy lady encounter today too.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a lady today that asked for soap with specific ingredients. And every time I pointed one out that had what she wanted, she'd list another criteria she was looking for. It was like she was trying to find something that I didn't have so she could say that's what she wanted. But I had everything she asked for. She still didn't buy though. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup, we get those too Kathy. No intentions of buying to begin with, just looking for an exuse not too. :crazy

Craziest one I ever heard was my mom had a lady at a market she goes to in Floriday pick out 4 or 5 soaps and lay them on the table. She then took off her necklace and swung it over the soaps. Then said 'Nope, it doesn't indicate any of these would be good for my skin.' and walked away. :really

:rofl


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Craziest one I ever heard was my mom had a lady at a market she goes to in Floriday pick out 4 or 5 soaps and lay them on the table. She then took off her necklace and swung it over the soaps. Then said 'Nope, it doesn't indicate any of these would be good for my skin.' and walked away. :really
> 
> :rofl


Wow, that's a doozey!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Peggy Sue you just real calm and nice like tell her:
"Excuse me as I have other customers to attend to but here is my business card...please e-mail me." 
Generally problem solved  Have had the occasion once in awhile to say this.
Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Great comeback, Tam......I will remember that!

And Denise! Now that takes the cake!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

"I'm so happy you're as excited as I am about using high quality ingredients (or whatever the issue is). I would love to talk about this more, but with all these customers waiting, can't give you the time you deserve. Please feel free to e-mail me"

hand card, shoo away, then (optional) ignore e-mail.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

good ideas. thanks ladies.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Do they all have red hair? I have one at the Sat mkt. She talks about herself in the third person. Told me "my face asked for a creamy soap and she likes your soap" She stops by every time to chat and does occasionaly buy. I just say "please excuse me, I'll be right back with you" and waited on others till she got tired of waiting herself and left. She did have great skin, looked to be around 60ish with orange-red hair.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha, the necklace thing reminds me of a lady at the Saturday market here. I don't sell soap, but milk and cheese. She always want to hold the milk. She just stands there holding it for a few minutes, to decide if her body needs it or not. Last time she even said something like, "this is going to sound weird, but can I hold the milk? I'm like sure, whatever floats your boat. Haha. I don't really mind the crazy people all that much, it's kind of interesting, sort of like people watching, but you're actually interacting with them.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

She was probably doing muscle testing. I know it sounds wacky, but my old chiro could muscle test me for different supplements, and it was dead on. Something about your electric field and what things weaken you and what strengthen you. One of those things you have to experience to believe. I can't imagine going around muscle testing food in public :lol


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh lord.....I had this weekend for sure. As it happened, this weekend was the Weatherford First Monday trade Days, and also the CTDGA Dairy Goat Show. Well I didn't want to miss either, so my daughter attended our booth at First Monday, and I did the goat show. 

Of course all my goatie friends were just wonderful. Although everyone was hot and tired by the end of the day, I always so much enjoy getting to see some of them that come from other parts of Texas.

But the first monday on the other hand....wow. The crazies or meanies were out so to say. On Saturday, my daughter encountered two.

The first came in with her friends, and my daughter said she had several customers in our booth. The lady picked up a bar of soap...sniffed....and said ...."Oh, this is just that old lye soap"....turning to her friend "I get this wonderful soap at our market....I'll have to go back there...these little small bars....and no lye"

Well my daughter could hold her thoughts on the matter....until the "no lye" comment. She told her actually....all soap is made with lye, and if someone told her their soap didn't have the lye, that they were lying to her. anyway.....

Then another lady came in and her daughter wanted one of my qulted tote bags. This one was a brown/gold zebra stripe, and I had appliqued a double cross on it with gold and black sequine fabric. These seem to be pretty popular. The girl wanted it really bad. The woman looked at her and said "Oh, this is just some of that Dallas Crap". My daughter told her no actually ma'am everythin here is hand made. There is no "Dallas Crap" here.

Oh well....no wonder the Trade Days didn't do well. ha ha. But seriously, no one at the Trade days did very well this weekend. It was hot and dry, and too close to graduation...no one spending any money.

The sad part about the trade days, is everyone comes there with "flea market" or grage sale" thoughts.

I also make do rags for the motorcycle fans. I sell them for $4. One lady came up with here hubby, and he really wanted on, picked it out...asked the price....I told her $4 and told her I had made them all, nothing from China there. She says will you take $3? I just politely said NO. What I wanted to say was....can you boss come up to you and aske you if you will take $1 less an hour in you pay? But I just kep quiet. No point in stirring the pot of you don't have to.

But the goat show was a great success and the goatie fans supported my for which I am grateful. I hope they enjoy the donations I give to support the club at their raffel. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. You win some, you lose some.....tomorrow is another day....

Sheryl


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I loved your show stuff. I've got it down on the list of things I need. =)


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Awwww thanks so much. I will have more at next years show. I have a lot of new stuff, just didnt' have time to get it together before the show. Hopefully...soon...maybe I'll get my GOOD website up and running...it is just waiting to be put together.

Thanks so much. I really enjoy making stuff, and especially stuff others can use and enjoy.

Sheryl


----------

